# ?'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?



## Eagle1 (Jul 11, 2003)

*?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

I have a Luminox yellow seal watch and the battery has died on me! Can I change this myself, or do I have to mail it in for some reason?
I was just wondering if these watches are pressurized and need to be opened by the factory??

Also, where is a good place to buy another Luminox watch. I might want to get another one and was wanting to get the best price... Thanks...


----------



## pal251 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

I would like to know the best prices also.....let me know someone...


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

My instruction manual says to send it back to Luminox to keep it in warranty. If you don't care about the warranty, I'd say take it to a GOOD watch/jewlery place. I don't trust those goofs at some mall places to handle my Timex, let alone one of these jewels.

If you want the best prices on the Titanium models, call Howard at Bulldogenterprises.com All titanium (the most expensive in that style) for less than $290.

As to the other models, I have no clue as I personally wasn't interested in a plastic one. I saw my friend accidenlty snap the band post out of one of those and destroy the watch WAY too easily when we were climbing. 

It's metal (titanium) all the way now as I want the weakest part to be the easiest and cheapest to replace.

-Jason


----------



## mrorange (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

I second Bulldog Enterprises, great prices on all the Luminox's, including the cheaper synthetic ones, and he has a good reputation on the board. Don't quote me, but I think he charges in the $120.00 range for one of the "Navy Seals" watches. Another place you can try is www.aspitactical.com , they list the Luminox watches with prices on their site; I recently ordered one of the black Navy Seals watches from them, with it being $128.00 delivered....BUT......they were painfully slow in shipping my order. I almost cancelled it and ordered it from Bulldog, but as luck would have it that was the day my order finally showed as "shipped" on their website. Nice people, but I think they need more help or something, their low prices/high order volume may be more than they can efficiently handle.


----------



## DieselDave (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

I have my 3102 (Carbon Fiber/Stainless) at the Jewelry Store right now getting a new crystal (broken when my son stepped on it, I think) and battery change. Battery wasn't dead but since I was already there...

Total cost $41.


----------



## madecov (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

The only real problem is going to be the gasket. Once the back is removed the gaskets have a tendancy to stretch out of shape and you lose the water resistance. If you aren't worried about that you can probably get a battery at radio Shack. Other wise send it back to the repair center and make sure it's pressure proofed.


----------



## mhejl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*madecov said:*
The only real problem is going to be the gasket. Once the back is removed the gaskets have a tendancy to stretch out of shape and you lose the water resistance. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've replaced the battery at least three times in mine and finally the gasket tore. None of the local shops had the correct gasket.

I sent it to Luminox and when it was returned it leaked water /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif I'm now waiting for its return again.

Luminox repair service is painfully *slow*. Over three weeks the first time and just about three weeks now.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

MHEJI

Have you changed the battery yourself, or did you send it off all 3 times?


----------



## bigcozy (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

You can do it yourself no problem. If they are the same as my Seal, it is just four small screws. There is a gasket, odds are on a newer watch it will stay in its groove. The battery removes easily with no tools and just pop another one in. The only really tricky part is making sure you don't crimp the gasket when replacing the back. Some guys re-lubricate the gasket before replacing, I don't. I have replaced the battery twice since 98. Just my opinion, but you send this back to Luminox to have anything done, you will probably not be pleased. They are slow, they mess up paperwork, and they have an attitude.


----------



## Towelie (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ?\'s on Luminox battery change, & best plce to buy?*

I got one from Apexalon Trading Co. before. 
quick service and a fair price


----------

